# Steckrute gebrochen



## babbitt (1. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen.

Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen. Mir ist gestern im Drill meine geliebte Steckrute Zebco Hyper Cast MH 330 gebrochen. Das ist eine 2 Teilige Rute mit einem Wurfgewicht von 30-60 Gramm. Gebrochen ist sie ca 20 cm oberhalb der Steckverbindung. Gibt es die Möglichkeit die Rute zu reparieren?
Eventuell ein neues Spitzenteil? wobei ich nicht glaube, das es für diese Rute ca 12 Jahre alt noch Ersatzteile gibt.

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.

Andreas#6


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (1. September 2009)

*AW: Steckrute gebrochen*


----------



## Bassey (1. September 2009)

*AW: Steckrute gebrochen*

Repariere sie oberflächlich und häng sie dir im Partykeller an die Wand. Für eine 12 Jahre alte Rute lässt sich mit Sicherheit nichts mehr machen... sorry

PS: Hast du denn gesehen was du da gedrillt hast?


----------



## babbitt (1. September 2009)

*AW: Steckrute gebrochen*

Hallo Bassey

Ja, das war ein Waller. Eigentlich war ich auf Zander aus, aber da ging gar nichts. Allerdings sah ich immer wieder kleinfische aus dem Wasser spritzen also Minigummifisch montiert und es folgte ein Barsch dem anderen. In 1 Std ca 30 Barsche. Als ich wieder einen Barsch drillte passierte es, ein mächtiger Schlag in der Rute und ein paar Sekunden später machte es knack und alles war vorbei. Gefischt habe ich übrigens an der Weser bei Petershagen.

Shit happens.#d


----------



## celler (1. September 2009)

*AW: Steckrute gebrochen*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


>



Sinnloser Beitrag........



Bassey schrieb:


> Repariere sie oberflächlich und häng sie dir im Partykeller an die Wand. Für eine 12 Jahre alte Rute lässt sich mit Sicherheit nichts mehr machen... sorry
> 
> PS: Hast du denn gesehen was du da gedrillt hast?



Reparieren kann man jede Rute auch wenn sie 100 Jahre alt ist.
Mit eratzteilen wirds nur kompliziert aber solltest du so fasziniert von der Rute sein, dann schau doch mal im  grossen Auktionshaus nach ;-)


----------



## Frerk (1. September 2009)

*AW: Steckrute gebrochen*

Liebe Leute,

wir haben E-Teile wie Hulle am Lager. Und oft auch noch für Sachen, die sich in der Altersklasse bewegen. Für die betroffene Rute indes sind uns mittlerweile die E-Teile ausgegangen. Großes Sorry von unserer Seite.

Hilfe bieten Angelgerätehändler, die einen Reparaturservice leisten. Einer der bekanntesten ist sicher http://kolibri-angelgeraete.de  - oder auch mal in Deiner Gegend rumfragen. Wenn der Bruch mehr oder weniger glatt ist, lässt sich ggf. noch was machen. Nur nicht, wenn's ein langer Riss ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2009)

*AW: Steckrute gebrochen*

Hab mal das sinnlose und persönliche OT stumpf gelöscht - reisst euch mal zusammen..
ALLE!!


----------



## Squirrelina (1. September 2009)

*AW: Steckrute gebrochen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hab mal das sinnlose und persönliche OT stumpf gelöscht - reisst euch mal zusammen..
> ALLE!!


 
denn frage ich mich warum der so sinnvolle post von zanderkönig drin bleibt????#d

also zu der rute wenn dir sehr viel an ihr liegt noch zum rutenbauer bringen....bei zebco direkt anrufen und fragen nach ersatzteilen....oder direkt noch so eine angel kaufen.....
oder sonst im internet nach verkäufen ausschau halten hilft das alles nix selber basteln oder wie gesagt sie in hobbykeller hängen!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2009)

*AW: Steckrute gebrochen*

Frerk hat direkt die Möglichkeiten beschrieben (auch nicht normal für jede Angelgerätefirma und absolut lobenswert), euren persönlichen Stress macht unter euch aus oder lebt mit Verwarnungen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2009)

*AW: Steckrute gebrochen*

Manche wollens scheinbar nicht begreifen:_
Die Frage ist, ob, wie und bei wem man die Rute reparieren kann...
Letzte Warnung vor Verwarnung...


----------



## laverda (7. September 2009)

*AW: Steckrute gebrochen*

Hi, 
Wenn deine Lieblingsrute keine langen Risse aufweist, ist die Reparatur bei ein wenig handwerklichem Geschick sehr einfach. Zapfen herstellen, beidseitig einkleben, Wicklung drüber, fertig. Jetzt hast du eben 2 statt einem Zapfen in deiner Rute.  
Schau mal hier, da ist auch ein Bild dabei: 
Carbon Rute wieder Reperarien 

Material: 
Zapfen: Altes Rutenteil (u.U. für lau von deinem Angelhöker), 
Bindefaden für die Wicklung: Dünne Geflochtene von der nächstbesten Rolle, 
Schmirgelpapier: 400er - 600er, 
Klebstoff: Epoxi-Kleber mit einigen Stunden!!!! Verarbeitungszeit. Lack brauchst du nicht, die Wicklung wird mit EPOXI eingestrichen. 
Kosten: Klebstoff, Schmirgel (im normalen Haushalt eh vorhanden)
Tipp: Lass dir Zeit bei der Anpassung des Zapfens und arbeite diesen auf seiner gesamten Länge so genau wie möglich. Der muss möglichst ohne Spiel, aber auf jeden Fall ohne !! Krafteinsatz sauber passen, EPOXI hat spaltfüllende Eigenschaften, aber der Zapfen darf die Rute keinesfalls an der Fügestelle auseinanderdrücken (Rissgefahr bei der nächsten harten Belastung!!!). Unter Umständen musst du für den Zapfen ebenfalls 2 Teile ineinanderkleben um die Verjüngung deiner Rute hinzukriegen ohne die Zapfenwandung zu sehr abzuschmirgeln. 
Durch den zusätzlichen Zapfen wird die Aktion nicht fühlbar beeinträchtigt, wenn der nicht allzu weit oben im Spitzenteil sitzt. (das hätte ich bei meiner Fliegenrute ganz sicher gemerkt!!) 

In meinem Rutenregal befinden sich mittlerweile 4 geflickte Steckruten, die ich ganz normal weiter benutze auch wenn 2 davon die gesetzliche Volljährigkeit bereits überschritten haben. 
                                                                                       __________________


----------



## HD4ever (7. September 2009)

*AW: Steckrute gebrochen*



Squirrelina schrieb:


> denn frage ich mich warum der so sinnvolle post von zanderkönig drin bleibt????#d



ich finde den gar nicht so sinnlos .... |kopfkrat
evtl. die Rute halt 20cm kürzer zu fischen mit nem neu aufgesetzten Spitzenring.
Oft ist die aktion dann aber doch etwas anders als vorher - also vielleicht dochmal was neues gönnen finde ich


----------



## Brassenwürger (7. September 2009)

*AW: Steckrute gebrochen*



HD4ever schrieb:


> evtl. die Rute halt 20cm kürzer zu fischen mit nem neu aufgesetzten Spitzenring.


 
Ich habe das so verstanden, dass die Rute 20cm oberhalb der Steckverbindung gebrochen ist, nicht 20cm unter dem Spitzenring. Schön wäre mal ein Foto vom Bruch, dann könnte man sich das mal genauer ansehen, manche Sachen lassen sich doch noch recht gut flicken...


----------



## HD4ever (8. September 2009)

*AW: Steckrute gebrochen*

ja stimmt .... hatte ich wohl Tomaten auf den Augen ... #h
inzwischen hab ich ja auch gelesen das man die reparieren kann - kommt auf die Rute drauf an, ich glaube ich würde mir nicht die Mühe machen und was neues kaufene - wenn die dann auch wieder 12 Jahre hält ist doch alles bestens .....


----------



## canis777 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Steckrute gebrochen*

Melde dich mal über (skype =canis777) ich kann dir helfen. Ich wohne nicht so weit von dir. Kannst mich besuchen mit Rute, ich repariere sie dir dauert ca 1-2 Std.


----------



## bonny66 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Steckrute gebrochen*

Hallo
Wenn es ein glatter Bruch ist ist es kein Problem sie zu 
reparieren,bei längst Rissen wird es schwieriger.
Müßte die Rute sehen dann könnte ich sie dir reparieren.
Von Gütersloh nach Beckum ist ja keine Entfernung.
Bei interesse melde dich.

Gruß Horst#h


----------



## Hecke 96 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Steckrute gebrochen*

Hallo, ihr Freaks!
Mein Kumpel Meikel, hat mir sein dreiteiliges Erbstück in die Hand gedrückt,und gesagt "mach mal heile". Das Teil hat einen 4cm längsriss in der ersten Steckverbindung. Gibt es spezieles Wickelgarn bzw.Draht, womit ich das Ding verstärken kann ???
              Mfg Ole Hecke 96


----------



## Fr33 (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Steckrute gebrochen*

Totengräber 

Der Thread ist schon 3 Jahre alt....


----------



## HD4ever (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Steckrute gebrochen*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


>




den smiley brauch ich auch !


----------

